# Tropical Hibiscus



## Redfoot NERD (Jun 26, 2010)

Larger blooms.. many colors to choose from.. short lived in comparison. 40F tolerant at best.

I just call this one WOW -







"Deep Pink" -











"Tangerine?" -






"Serious RED" -






And my favorite Tropical..

"Pure YELLOW" -











There they are!

Terry K

Mark you are right!.. we all have "GIFTS".. but the 'fruit' of the gift is what really matters.. glad to share.


----------



## Tom (Jun 27, 2010)

The red on the "serious red" is so red its distorting my computer screen.

Very nice pics Terry.


----------



## DeanS (Jun 27, 2010)

Nice...VERY nice!


----------



## Itort (Jun 27, 2010)

How about these ?


----------



## Madkins007 (Jun 27, 2010)

Just gorgeous!


----------



## TortieLuver (Jun 27, 2010)

No wonder torts love them!


----------



## terryo (Jun 28, 2010)

I love the yellow the best, but of course they're all beautiful.


----------



## spikethebest (Jun 28, 2010)

i love them and so do my deserts, leopards, and Littlefoot! they can eat them all day long.


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Jun 28, 2010)

My goodness, those are stunning flowers.

I need to get some growing here as annuals, though I doubt they'll get enough humidity to do justice to their potential as illustrated by these photos...


----------



## Jacqui (Jun 28, 2010)

The "Wow" is indeed a Wow!


----------



## Danielmarkwogh (Sep 9, 2010)

Its all of those given Flowers shots are really awesome , I am very impress to on your work . Its call really photography.
I am also big fan of flowers photography and I got so many wallpaper of Flowers but Here is really very nice collection .


----------



## pebblelu (Sep 10, 2010)

Your flowers are beautiful, I really like the first one.


----------

